# Izzo Alex ebay



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

In Carlisle and for collection only. Starting bid is £50 and no reserve

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Izzo-Alex-Coffee-Machine-Twin-Boiler/123506112201?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15661-Posting-guidelines-for-eBay-links


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Says it a dual boiler but it's a HX


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like it's gone - anyone on here bought it?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jp19810 said:


> Looks like it's gone - anyone on here bought it?


It's been relisted correctly as a HX


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

That one has also ended!


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah I bought it

well chuffed with it

he through in loads of extras too

I bought the Mazzer Mini of him as well


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So what machine and grinder does it replace?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Both sold "off-piste" then.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hope you didn't pay more that £400, to me it's only worth about £350


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

£375 with loads of extras

Looks great so we'll pleased


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's not what he told me - enjoy!


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

I offered him £450 to start with but I realised it wasn't a dual boiler so I revised my offer

in the end I paid £175 plus £200 cash

he told me he had been offered £400 and £200 for grinder but he told me that when it was listed as a duel boiler


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

slas111 said:


> I offered him £450 to start with but I realised it wasn't a dual boiler so I revised my offer
> 
> in the end I paid £175 plus £200 cash
> 
> he told me he had been offered £400 and £200 for grinder but he told me that when it was listed as a duel boiler


Perfect needed the evidence to report the fella to Ebay for ending the listing whilst there were bids on it, thanks for providing it


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Perfect needed the evidence to report the fella to Ebay for ending the listing whilst there were bids on it, thanks for providing it


Seriously?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a very dry sense of humour too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Perfect needed the evidence to report the fella to Ebay for ending the listing whilst there were bids on it, thanks for providing it


How nice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> How nice


I thought so, I am being a little tongue in cheek, however seller often just end their listings when they are negotiating with many people which is somewhat annoying if you are bidding on something, oh and a word to the wise Ebay monitor other forums now to see if people are breaching the rules and publishing that you have got a deal on here can be seen by anyone.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope you got yourself a good machine, buying one without seeing the inside is risky. I remember testing and reviewing those (and modding them), they were the days.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

slas111 said:


> £375 with loads of extras
> 
> Looks great so we'll pleased


Glad you got a good deal. I would have loved to buy this myself and have been trying to pick up a used Izzo or Rocket for a long time now. But I live in Ireland so it is virtually impossible as 90% of sellers specify collection only and wont post so when I saw the ebay listing last Friday I decided to share it here so forum members were aware of the sale. Even if sellers did post Im not sure it is a good idea having a machine been handled roughly in transit. At least my loss is someone elses gain


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Muahahaha said:


> Glad you got a good deal. I would have loved to buy this myself and have been trying to pick up a used Izzo or Rocket for a long time now. But I live in Ireland so it is virtually impossible as 90% of sellers specify collection only and wont post so when I saw the ebay listing last Friday I decided to share it here so forum members were aware of the sale. Even if sellers did post Im not sure it is a good idea having a machine been handled roughly in transit. At least my loss is someone elses gain


With the Alex, you have to be particularly careful as the boiler on most models had no supports apart from the copper pipes and if handled roughly the pipes would bend and the boilers move, sometimes a LOT. I suspect the machine will need a bit of TLC as well.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tip Dave. Yeah I agree that it is not a good idea to post these type of machines. the bargain you think you are getting from ebay could turn out to be an expensive nightmare to fix if broken in transit.

At this stage I have nearly given up on buying a used Alex/Rocket or similar because Im in Ireland. It is a pain as I cant afford a new one. I was thinking of buying in the UK and then getting a flight over and back in the one day. That would mean carrying the machine on a Ryanair flight from UK back to Dublin as hand luggage. Problem with that idea though is they weigh 20 kilos and above, if I was asked to weigh the bag I would get stiffed with luggage charges by the kilo ! That said I would take the risk as it is rare you get asked to weigh your hand luggage.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Muahahaha said:


> Thanks for the tip Dave. Yeah I agree that it is not a good idea to post these type of machines. the bargain you think you are getting from ebay could turn out to be an expensive nightmare to fix if broken in transit.
> 
> At this stage I have nearly given up on buying a used Alex/Rocket or similar because Im in Ireland. It is a pain as I cant afford a new one. I was thinking of buying in the UK and then getting a flight over and back in the one day. That would mean carrying the machine on a Ryanair flight from UK back to Dublin as hand luggage. Problem with that idea though is they weigh 20 kilos and above, if I was asked to weigh the bag I would get stiffed with luggage charges by the kilo ! That said I would take the risk as it is rare you get asked to weigh your hand luggage.


trouble is the excess charge of £1000 with Ryanair







and that's just to use the toilet.....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I nearly gave myself a hernia just getting mine from box to worktop! It's pretty difficult to look nonchalant carrying a 1m x 1m x 1m crate with 20-odd kilos of espresso machine, unless you are Geoff Capes or Chuck Norris. I think they might just pull you for that one! Definitely won't fit in that little hand luggage gauge thingy they have, and disguising a pallet truck as a cabin-friendly wheelie bag might be tricky too. May be better to have an impromptu 'holiday' on this side of the water and take the ferry...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah it would be tricky to get it on a plane without raising suspicion with airline staff. I also wonder what airport security would think of it too, they might not want it in the cabin of a plane. Ferry might be an option but it could be an awful long return drive from Holyhead, Wales to whereever I have to pick it up.

Ive wondered are there any courier companies who specialise in moving fragile goods. Surely people move art and delicate sculptures and there are companies servicing this market. I must research it. Even if they could deliver to Holyhead and meet me at the ferry port I could go over and back the same day.


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

just a update guys after the posts

I also hate it when the auction closes with bids on items

but to be fair to this guy and my self I don't think we did a great deal wrong here

and certainly not my intention to buy the machine from under any one as I was willing to spend more for a dual boiler and wasn't all that fussed about a HX

the few bids he had on eBay was when it was a dual boiler !!

he changed the listing to HX only after I I told him of the mistake he made in his listing

he told me he would close the listing and thanked me for pointing this out and that he was going to amend and re list the auction as a hx

I replied to ask him if he would consider a best offer when he re listed the item which he said he will

and what price he had in mind which he said he would take £375 as I'm local and if I picked up today

the new listing there was no bids !!

If I made the full £375 offer he wanted the outcome would have been the same only eBay profited more

the only difference was eBay made profit on £175 and not £375

but instead i made the best offer £175 instead and £200 cash

only problem with the machine it rattles when pumps running it's driving me crazy and the green light won't switch on

other than that its great and looks mint inside


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Possibly you have an early model without proper pump mounts, Izzo bolted some direct to the frame,


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

I have traveled to the UK to buy speakers and cars! On the speakers always went by ferry to collect. Having said that I ended up buying a Bezzera Unica here last year and had that posted. It survived fine. Ditto with a Mazzer Major from Slovenia. The Unica is a single boiler machine hence maybe less to get messed up. Funny it will be for sale soon as I get my Vesuvius. Have seen Rockets and an Alex Duetto come up on adverts. The Duetto I reckon had to be an early model the guy sold it for €500. The Rocket R58 was listed around the €1500 mark. There is a Linea Mini for sale on adverts also but the guy is looking for 3.5K


----------

